# Is this good breeding setup? Trying with new pair, first didn't try over 5+ months



## Nenad Pavlovic (Nov 23, 2021)

I have 2 pairs of budgies,one pair which I got when they were young and they bonded, male sang to her fed her, preen her... I tried with them is same setup like this one but after many months of female and male getting in and out of breeding condition, while female just bitting the nest box, not entering it, I gave up on that pair. They had everything, good diet with calcium, protein, greens, veggies, fruits, seed mixes... Now I got new pair already older(in this photo is my new pair) and I want to try again with them but I don't know If they'll mate or not. I mean for other pair I waited for 5+ months! I don't think I could wait for this pair that much. Do I need to change something in the cage? Female isn't currently in breeding condition but she also didn't touch the nesting box. Do I need to take out that pearch that they are standing on? For them to be closer to nest box or I just leave as it is? Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Why are you trying to breed your budgies?

How long have you owned budgies?
Do you have any experience in breeding budgies?
How old is each budgie?
Are you certain they are not related?
Did you get them from a breeder or a pet store?
Are there any health issues?
What is the temperament of each bird?
Any aggressive tendencies?
What are you planning to do with any offspring?*
*Do you have an Avian Vet?
Do you know how to properly hand feed a chick should something unforeseen happen?

Domestic budgies are much healthier and happier when they are NEVER bred.

Please read all of the information in the following links:*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Additionally, please be sure to read the thread "Posting on the Forums" which is linked below.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

